# Biba's Italy Favorite Recipes From The Splendid Cities



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Biba's Italy Favorite Recipes From The Splendid Cities by Biba Caggiano

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

